# Foreign currency exchange - Dublin city - Bank Holiday??



## ForexQ (9 Apr 2012)

..


----------



## ADRIENNE (27 Sep 2012)

im going to new york in a few months and was wondering when would be the best time to buy dollors. thanks


----------

